# Jessie got her French Angora bunny!



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Homesteader Fiber Friends, Jess earned her French Angora bunny. She had picked him out a month ago at Ann Arbor Fiber Expo from Lynda Jeltema of Jelly Beans Farm ~2 booths down from us. Lynda wouldn't sell "Luke" at the whim of a 10 yr old, she suggested Jess learn about Angoras and earn the money herself to purchase him ~Kudo's Lynda! (responsible breeder ethics there) Sooo, we had her hold him till we met up again at the Michigan Rabbit Breeders Asso. Fall show. Jess became a member of American Rabbit Breeders Asso. and National Angora Rabbit Breeders Asso. so she was able to show "Luke" at the event upon obtaining him. 

She learned about grooming him and jr. showmanship as she was able to show him in the morning and afternoon under 2 different judges with the same results in taking 1st place and Best of Breed! She had a lot of fun and we're planning on going to the Spring show as well. We'll need to pick out a girlfriend for "Luke" now!

Oh, we also couldn't resist a little female Texel Cavy (guinea pig) we couldn't show her because we purchased her later in the day but she does come from show stock so she'll get to have her turn in the Spring show as well... 

Thanks for your well wishes for Jess and now she can start her new bunny endeavors. ~Chris


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Best of breed and at her very first show?! Dang, girl! 

Congratulations to you and Jessie both. 
She is going to go far with her animal love, I can see it already. 

When I was a kid I had 2 male guinea pigs, Peanut Butter and Jelly were their names.
I showed them at county fair, but never went higher than that.
Then one day I fed them a huge dill pickle, which they totally scarfed down and I thought it was hilarious. 
They were both dead the next morning. :sob: 
I still feel bad about it, but how would I have known?!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That smile says it all!
Good for her, and a huge Congratulations for the wins!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh congratulations Jessie! That us such great news. She will have fun dyeing that fiber, angora takes dye really well and easily. Kudos to the breeder being strict and responsible. I was asked to judge the angora skein competition at the MFF. Maybe Jessie can learn the spin and enter something.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

what a wonderful experience for your daughter! Sounds like new worlds are opening to her.

(I had 2 Guinea pigs once - and then I turned around and I had 22 Guinea pigs. They are soooooooooooooo prolific! )


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats Jess and TwoTracks!! Hooray for furry animals!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

gone-a-milkin said:


> When I was a kid I had 2 male guinea pigs, Peanut Butter and Jelly were their names.
> I showed them at county fair, but never went higher than that.
> Then one day I fed them a huge dill pickle, which they totally scarfed down and I thought it was hilarious.
> They were both dead the next morning. :sob:
> I still feel bad about it, but how would I have known?!


Aww, sorry gone-a-milkin, Peanut Butter and Jelly what cute names, we'll have to keep that in mind for when adding Cavy's in memorial of your two. I'm glad you mentioned it thou ~we wont be feeding pickles...


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Taylor, Ok it's your turn .... Check out the rabbit shows, great fun and getting to know bunny people is always a good thing in friendships and success tips. 

Jess picked "Luke" out for his sweet personality, it just happens that he was put together well too, according to the judges comments. We couldn't be happier, maybe a touch of beginner's luck had it's play in the outcome too. 

Marchwind, Yes, she will have to learn how to spin... any tips? I have a Turkish drop spindle (I forgot how to use) What would you suggest in blending with wool? For Angora skein competitions, I think it's 50%, is that right? is that by weight of each fiber, say 1 oz wool to 1 oz Angora?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

The breeder that we're looking at will have babies ready for us in the next month. I do believe we're first on the list for the French Angora's, too, so we get pick of the litter(s) 

ETA: I showed rabbits when I was a kid and I LOVED going to the shows. My daughter isn't the best friend-maker, so I'm hoping it will give her a chance to have something instantly in common with other kids.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Jessie. That picture makes me want one!!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Taylor R. said:


> The breeder that we're looking at will have babies ready for us in the next month. I do believe we're first on the list for the French Angora's, too, so we get pick of the litter(s)
> 
> ETA: I showed rabbits when I was a kid and I LOVED going to the shows. My daughter isn't the best friend-maker, so I'm hoping it will give her a chance to have something instantly in common with other kids.


 Great! You'll have to share the photo's for sure. too bad we live so far away.

I showed rabbits too as a kid even had a nice English Angora that did very well at the shows, thou back then I had no idea on what to do with the wool ~duh! 

Jess is terribly shy around people too, She had fun at the show and was staring to warm up a little towards the end.... 

I signed her up for a "free" self defense class at a Tie Kwon Do studio, She surprised me at how she "turned on" in action and voice ~then got all shy again... I'd like to sign her up to take classes I think it would help in confidence, they are a big commitment and expensive, need to get rid of a van payment first, thankfully it's getting closer in sight.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Callieslamb said:


> Congratulations to Jessie. That picture makes me want one!!


Of course you do Callieslamb.... Lynda has more nice bunnies, all colors too. She's a reputable breeder and here in Michigan.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful bunny ! I have an angora and love her ! Now I'm looking for a lionhead !


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Outstanding!! Beautiful animals!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! What beautiful critters and the grin on her face speaks volumes! Congratulations!

Years ago I used to have a pet shop. I had nice source for small breed bunnies. Holland Lops were very popular. People would see them in the store and want to buy one because they were just so cute and we always handled t y bunny books. I would tell them that I would hold the bunny they were looking at for 3 days so they could really think it over. I would give them the book to read and an article I wrote about all the reasons someone would NOT want to have a bunny. Honestly I would try to discourage them because bunnies are cute brabbits can be a whole lot of work. It was amazing how many people would say they were thankful I gave them time to think it over. Some would get a bunny, others would not. Either way was fine with me. I just wanted to make a good match between owner and pet. 

That angora is simply flat beautiful! I'm sure they will have many more blue ribbon adventures together!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! Great job with the breeder too!

Nice looking rabbit! 

Have a joyful day!


----------

